# Sage Barista Express on order



## bbd (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi

After much frustration with inconsistent results from my cheap DeLonghi burr grinder and aging Dualit Espressivo machine I decided to upgrade to the Barista Express. I just wanted to thank all the people who have posted info on the Barista Express. If anyone is interested, I've ordered it from Lakeland and they price matched it down to £449.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Enjoy your new machine, you will notice a hell of a difference with that.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's a good price, who was that price matched against just out of interest?


----------



## bbd (Dec 27, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> That's a good price, who was that price matched against just out of interest?


It was ecookshop.co.uk. I rang up Lakeland and quoted the website and they took the details and rang back once they checked the price. Normally I go with whoever offers the best price but I wanted the Lakeland guarantee for peace of mind.

It arrived yesterday. I'm still playing around with the settings but I'm already seeing (tasting) a massive improvement.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's at least two new owners of this machine here in the past week or so. Exciting time ahead...


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep I'll vouch for the Barista Express as I've also got one myself not even a week old yet. lol. Was going to get DTP however got the express (long story) Trying to perfect the milk steaming at present to do Latte Art. Getting some onions instead of hearts, at the moment. hahaha. Just bought a water filter jug yesterday also. So that I could start using it with the Express.

Enjoy the new machine @bbd


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Speak of the devil, lol!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I had a long lie in today.







And believe it or not the sound of the coffee machine woke me up this morning. I thought I was dreaming but it was the wife making herself a latte. lol. I think she's loving the Express more then I am. hahahaha. I'm debating to have a latte now although it's late not sure if I'd be able to sleep afterwards.


----------



## Donx22 (Mar 26, 2016)

Do you have any opinions on the barista express now you have had chance to use it for a while?

The wife really wants this as our new machine as it looks good and has the build in grinder. we only have very limited worktop space so having the grinder built in means we wont have to get it out of the cupboards every time. I know it sounds small but it does make a difference and stops her form grinding up a couple of days worth of beans in 1 go!

Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## otterolly (Sep 22, 2015)

bbd said:


> It was ecookshop.co.uk. I rang up Lakeland and quoted the website and they took the details and rang back once they checked the price. Normally I go with whoever offers the best price but I wanted the Lakeland guarantee for peace of mind.
> 
> It arrived yesterday. I'm still playing around with the settings but I'm already seeing (tasting) a massive improvement.


i bought one from ecookshop and have had two problems with it in 8 months. To be fair to ecookshop they have given me a full refund without question following the last visit by the sage engineer.


----------

